# Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen



## TheBohne (25. Jun 2014)

Hay ihr,
bin momentan an einem kleinen Spiel dran. Mein Problem nun ist jedoch, wenn ich versuche den Spiele-server über meine öffentliche IP zu erreichen scheitert dies. Um genauer zu sein der Server scheint gefunden zu werden und eine Verbindung kann auch hergestellt werden, jedoch wenn Strings gesendet oder empfangen werden sollen funktioniert es nicht. An den Funktionen kann es nicht liegen. Diese funktionieren im Localbetrieb. Der Port ist auch Freigegeben. Was könnte das Problem sein?

Server erstellen:

```
this.serverSocket = new ServerSocket(port,0, InetAddress.getByName("192.168.2.103"));
```

Client erstellen:

```
this.socket = new Socket("Öffentliche IP", port);
```


----------



## TheBohne (26. Jun 2014)

Bin nun etwas weiter gekommen... Der Server kann von anderen Rechner über die öffentliche IP erreicht werden. Einzig und alleine Ich kann von meinem Rechner den Server nur mit der privaten IP  erreichen... Wie kann ich verallgemeinern, dass auch ich den Server mit der öffentlichen IP erreichen kann, oder ist das nicht möglich?


----------



## MR_UNIX (27. Jun 2014)

Probier doch mal, nur den Port im Konstruktor zu übergeben. Dann sollte sich der ServerSocket an alle verfügbaren Adressen binden und damit überall perfekt erreichbar sein.


----------



## TheBohne (27. Jun 2014)

Naja wenn ich nichts angebe kommt die Meldung:

```
2014.06.27 - 16:24:20 	Verbindung.Verbi	I	AVerbindung		Neuer Server auf Adresse. 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
```
Bedeutet ja eigentlich das der Server dann nur auf dem Localhost läuft. Verbindung mit dem Client kann ich dann auch nicht herstellen :/


----------



## MR_UNIX (27. Jun 2014)

0.0.0.0 bedeutet "nicht gebunden" - also keine spezifische Adresse.
Welchen Konstruktor hast du nun genommen?

```
ServerSocket server = new ServerSocket(port);
```

Den würde ich nehmen, bei mir geht das alles.


----------



## TheBohne (28. Jun 2014)

Den habe ich genutzt. Jedoch ist es scheinbar echt nicht möglich mit der öffentlichen IP seinen eigenen Rechner zu erreichen.


----------



## MR_UNIX (28. Jun 2014)

Ach, ich glaube jetzt habe ich dich erst verstanden. Du hast einen Server und möchtest vom gleichen PC auf diesen Server verbinden? Das ist in der Tat nicht über die öffentliche IP möglich.
Naja, gut. Möglich schon aber dafür müsstest du deinen Router ganz speziell einstellen und das geht bei den herkömmlichen nicht.
Ich habs bei meiner Hardwarefirewall/Router gemacht aber nur geschafft, weil es eben einfach ein Linux System ist, auf das ich Root Zugriff habe.


----------



## TheBohne (28. Jun 2014)

okay Danke  dann hat sich das für mich geklärt.


----------

